# Rear facing third row seats - safe?



## SkylarVT (Jun 10, 2006)

We just purchased a 2000 Volvo V70 and it has two rear facing seats behind the second row of seats. My kids are both still in car seats so I know we can't use them now, bit DH seems to think they would be ok to use with older kids. I think I remember reading somewhere that they are very unsafe. They look unsafe!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

They aren't unsafe, but usable for a very limited range. Obviously you know that you can't use car seats on them, so you can only use it for children who pass the five step test (generally the 5 step test is passed sooner on those seats than on regular seats though). Then, check your manual to see the weight limit, and also make sure you have headrests and lap/shoulder belts.


----------



## blogposter12 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not sure how safe they are, but I'm always skeptical to put my baby in those. they just don't feel right.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If the seats came with the car, they're okay to use if the child fits without a carseat -- no carseat or booster can be used on those seats, so not suitable for a "baby". If they were installed aftermarket, I would be concerned, especially if the car wasn't meant to have a third row, because they might be right in the middle of the crumple zone.


----------



## SkylarVT (Jun 10, 2006)

The seats were an option Volvo had on some of the V70s and they do have lap/shoulder belts and headrests. I am glad to know that they are safer than I thought. We don't need them now but I guess it's a good option to have since they fold down when not in use. They just look scary because they rear face and they seem so close to the back of the car.


----------

